# Tortoise on a plane!!



## Jadesea (Jul 31, 2016)

Hello! I live in Montreal and my parents are in Vancouver with my tortoise. He is a marginated tortoise and about 8 years old. I've been gone from home for a while and I really want to bring him to Montreal to properly take care of him. BUT I need to fly him across the country. 

Has anyone done this before? I have contacted Air Canada and they've given me info on the items and procedures I need to take to fly him. But I'm obviously still nervous. How traumatizing is this for him? I don't know how safe or okay my little guy will be and I don't want to put him through any unnecessary discomfort.
What was your experience and how did it all go?? HALP!!


----------



## bryson white (Jul 31, 2016)

i have never done it or even been on a plane so i have never done it. Don't they half to go under the plane i know it gets really cold in the cargo area so you would need blankets and hay


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 31, 2016)

People often take cats and dogs with them.
Animals are not stored in the same compartment as regular luggage. Animals are housed in the same temperature and pressure as the cabin area where humans are on the plane.
Tortoises are cold blooded, so all the blankets in the world would do very little.


----------



## bryson white (Jul 31, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> People often take cats and dogs with them.
> Animals are not stored in the same compartment as regular luggage. Animals are housed in the same temperature and pressure as the cabin area where humans are on the plane.
> Tortoises are cold blooded, so all the blankets in the world would do very little.


oh that's good to know i have never been on a plane so i didn't know


----------



## dmmj (Jul 31, 2016)

do you have an organization like the TSA? they may have different rules as opposed to the airlines if you do.


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2016)

A very warm welcome to the forum!

Terribly sorry; I cannot help you: here in Jordan (the Middle East) all animals are *NOT* allowed on public transportation.


----------



## Jadesea (Jul 31, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> People often take cats and dogs with them.
> Animals are not stored in the same compartment as regular luggage. Animals are housed in the same temperature and pressure as the cabin area where humans are on the plane.
> Tortoises are cold blooded, so all the blankets in the world would do very little.



Ohh okay it's good to know they're in a different compartment than the luggage since that's what I imagined! Should I provide blankets to soften his padding or do you think just straw or like wood chipped bedding would be alright?


----------



## Jadesea (Jul 31, 2016)

dmmj said:


> do you have an organization like the TSA? they may have different rules as opposed to the airlines if you do.



Nothing really like the TSA since there's only 2 airlines in Canada, westjet and air canada and air canada was the only airline that said they would fly him


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 31, 2016)

I'd keep it simple to not scare the TSA.
Maybe a large towel.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 31, 2016)

What if you box him up and ship him through a Mail carrier? I imagine that would be much cheaper and easier!!

Here in the US we ship tortoises across the country all the time. We use FedEx and UPS overnight delivery.
They get dropped off at the distribution center around 4pm one day and arrive at their destination across the country by 10am the following morning.

The packaging is easy enough to do, too. Mom and dad can pack him up and ship him to you!


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 31, 2016)

i personally wouldn't risk flying with it. creates unnecessary stress and could have bad out comes


----------



## Jodie (Jul 31, 2016)

Agree with above. I ship hatching leopards overnight priority through FedEx.


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Animals are not stored in the same compartment as regular luggage. Animals are housed in the same temperature and pressure as the cabin area where humans are on the plane.



Actually the luggage, animals and people are all in the same air at the same pressure and temperature.


----------



## Crzt4torts (Aug 3, 2016)

Several airline charge a fee for your pet to travel with you. Same compartment as people, have in a Carrier with you and keep under your seat. I can't imagine that would be more stressful than being shipped, safer I'd think since you know your pet is bring handled properly by you.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Tom said:


> Actually the luggage, animals and people are all in the same air at the same pressure and temperature.


 *Sorry Tom , as someone who hauled air freight cross country for 15 years loaded and unloaded everything from 2 passenger mail routes to 747,s I respectfully disagree. Cargo is in a separate area simply because it does not need to be "climate controlled". Logic should tell a person planes leaving Alaska need to be heated , while planes leaving Arizona in the summer need to be air conditioned for simple passenger comfort. This is an amenity that is not afforded to "freight" due to cost , unless of course you are willing to pay a lot extra for the added service.
Not trying to start the "great debate" just trying to help Jadesea make a decision ! *


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 10, 2016)

I've taken my pet dog with me in a plane . But i've never heard about taking tortoise in plane


----------



## Dosu (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not sure if airlines would allow this, but if I had to travel with the tortoise, I would rather her be with me in the flight, maybe in a temporary box under my seat or something. I mean, I have seen someone bring a parrot in a cage into the plane soo


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 11, 2016)

Ella Rollins said:


> I've taken my pet dog with me in a plane . But i've never heard about taking tortoise in plane


I wonder if torts are allowed on planes.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Aug 11, 2016)

*


Dosu said:



I'm not sure if airlines would allow this, but if I had to travel with the tortoise, I would rather her be with me in the flight, maybe in a temporary box under my seat or something. I mean, I have seen someone bring a parrot in a cage into the plane soo 

Click to expand...

 I think if you could get a Dr. to say you need the companionship of your Tort for your well being , you could probably get him registered as a "companion tortoise" !




That is seriously all it takes ! If they still wont let him on the plane , at least you can take him shopping with you at walmart !!



*


----------



## deadheadvet (Aug 11, 2016)

I have done it multiple times with a single tortoise. Must be in a rubbermaid tub with holes that would fit in a backpack under your seat. When you go through security, notify one of the personnel that you have a tortoise and hand him/her over to them for scanning. After they are finished, put it back in its container, inside the backpack and under your seat until you arrive at your destination. Do not take it out during the flight. If you tell the airline, you will have to check it as cargo. Better not telling them at all. I have done it at least half a dozen times with no issues. I also carry a health certificate if I was ever stopped.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 11, 2016)

to paraphrase Samuel L Jackson I'm tired of all these monkey flying tortoises on monkey flying plane. edited for family content


----------

